# offset smoker drippings



## totallysmoked (Aug 27, 2013)

My question is on an offset smoker the tuning plates will be 4- 5 inches below the grate.Since the plates cover most of the space below the grate what about the fat.Does it drip onto the the plates then into the bottom of the smoker then exit through the hole in the bottom? And what about heat during a long smoke will the fat burn on the plates causing a burnt taste? Just some of the questions before I buy an offset and start any mods.


----------



## ps0303 (Aug 27, 2013)

You could put a foil pan under the meat and then catch the drippings and prevent any type of cleanup or burn off of them from the plates.  No burnt taste will come of it.  Think about all the fat and things that sit on the cooking grate.  They don't cause any taste issues.


----------



## buttburner (Aug 28, 2013)

I asked the same thing when I setup my OK Joe

I have been just lying a foil drip pan on top the tuning plates.

It works real well, keeps the smoker clean, doesnt really do anything to the heat distribution

If you used a heavy metal pan it might, but I am using the lightweight cheap throw away foil pans

others let the drippings collect in the bottom of the smoker and out that drain, but I chose not to do that


----------

